# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Planes de Avenidas

## Salut

Hola a todos!!

Abro este hilo con la intención de evaluar los planes especiales contra avenidas que hay vigentes, o los apartados específicos de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca.

Muchos de estos planes ya llevan más de una década vigentes, y todo indica a que, por desarrollo de la Directiva Marco del Agua, se revisarán más pronto que tarde.

Iré metiendo en este primer mensaje todos los enlaces que sean pertinentes.


Anexo XIII del PHCGuadalquivir:
http://www.chguadalquivir.es/export/...al_anexo13.pdf

----------


## Salut

La CHS también acaba de publicar documentación sobre esto (adicional a la existente en planes previos):




> *Evaluación preliminar del Riesgo de Inundación en la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura*
> 
> Para dar cumplimiento al mandato establecido en la Directiva 2007/60/CE el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino puso en marcha el Sistema Nacional de Cartografía de Zonas Inundables.
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, con la colaboración de los Servicios de Protección Civil de las Comunidades Autónomas y de la Administración General del Estado, ha realizado la evaluación preliminar del riesgo de inundación en el ámbito de su Demarcación, trabajos que constituyen la primera fase de los comprendidos en el contrato de servicios para el *“Desarrollo del Sistema Nacional de Cartografía de zonas inundables en la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura”*. Con ello se han podido identificar aquellas zonas del territorio de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura, para las que existe un riesgo potencial de inundación significativo.
> 
> Por otra parte la Dirección General de Sostenibilidad de la Costa y del Mar también ha realizado la evaluación preliminar del riesgo de inundación por el mar en las zonas costeras.
> 
> Ambos trabajos, definidos en un documento que se acompaña denominado “Evaluación preliminar del riesgo de Inundación en la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura. Memoria y anejos”, se han realizado de acuerdo con el contenido mínimo que exige el referido RD 903/2010.
> ...



Un poco escaso el tiempo para alegar  :Mad:   En fin, le echaremos un vistacico...

----------

